# Best tournament format



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

I was wondering what your thoughts are on the best tournament format in short. What i am looking for is examples to draw upon for a tournament that i will be running.

Let take Throne of Skulls as an example 2000pts. A good point could be that the missions are preselected. A controversial point could be that it was uncomped. A bad point could be that its only 2000 points so not every army can have some of the fun stuff.

I hope that kinda explains the idea.

I hope to then take your feedback and pick the best parts from each and combine them into one awesome tournament.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Do you want to run a competitive tournament? Or one that is accessible to as many people as possible?


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Well i kinda want to get both

So far what i know it is going to be

2400pt Furgil ETC comp. This tournament has always been ETC but people have suggested we trying adding in some flexibility so it isnt just about the luck of the draw.

6 games over 2 days using the rulebook missions with the one exception of watchtower changing to watchwoods


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

2000-2500 pts with missions, so that Army Fortitude and having ground units (Watchtower) must be taken into account. I prefer "no comp" myself, but that tends to be the norm in the States...most everyone else in the world runs some form of comp system.

My feelings on the matter is that no comp is easier for anyone to pick up and come into...I also think you see a wider variety of builds that way (most comp systems force the game into a certain direction...that of the people putting the comp system together) and is easier for "casual" gamers to decide to come and play if they don't have to learn a new set of rules on top of the Rule book.

The 2000-2500 point level allows a wider range of units to be taken and the games are less likely to be decided immediately by a lucky purple sun or bad Ld roll. It is also easier to play games of this size in the time limit a tournament requires.

Just my opinions on the matter as a more "casual" tournament player (ie 2-3 a year).


----------

